# Please help me and my Piranha



## Louis (May 17, 2003)

My fish was really happy when I gave him a new home, I could see because he was moving alot and his breating was not so fast.

But he never eats a goldfish completly and so their will pieces of meat left over and they rotten.

Now my fish won't eat anything and I thought he was a bit sick orso, I never have the lights one, he doesn't like that.

But 5 min. ago I turned on the light and saw he is REALLY sick, Man I really am down because he is my little friend for almost 3 years soon.
















So please someone tell me what to do, here is a picture and please let me know what to do.

Thank you.

Louis


----------



## Louis (May 17, 2003)

One other pic.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think your sick p has fungus. You can buy fungus cure at your LFS. Usual treatment for fungus is one dose every other day. After you have medicated the water twice, you need to wait another two days and then change 25% of the water. If he still has fungus, then repeat the steps above until its gone. Hope this helped you out.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Do gravel vaccum and water change (30%) and add aquarium salt or Melafix...







!


----------



## Louis (May 17, 2003)

I just add some Sodium free table salt about a half eatspoon at my whole aquarium, 85cmx40x60cm orso.

the stores are closed here, so tommorow I will ask them for the stuff you guy's descriped.

Thanks


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Louis said:


> I just add some Sodium free table salt about a half eatspoon at my whole aquarium, 85cmx40x60cm orso.
> 
> the stores are closed here, so tommorow I will ask them for the stuff you guy's descriped.
> 
> Thanks


 Sodium free salt?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Lighter pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

second


----------



## Louis (May 17, 2003)

with sodium free salt I meant: salt without sodium.
That's not bad is it ?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I really don't know how effective salt substitutes are in treating disease. Don't even know if it's detrimental to your fish's health because I have never heard of anyone using sodium-free salt to treat fish ailments before. Unless you are sure of what you are putting into the tank, I would do a series of 20-30% water changes in the next couple of days to remove as much of it as possible.

It looks like your fish is suffering from an infection due to poor water quality. It can easily be cured by keeping up with water changes to improve water quality and adding salt (the real stuff, NaCl).


----------



## Louis (May 17, 2003)

It was my fault, the water quallity was really bad, so that made him sick.

Yesterday I refreshed about 60% of the water and like I said, I add some salt, now 12hours later the piranha has almost no white stuff on him like the picture above, so I think cleaning the water and keep it clean will make this piranha better.

thanks guy's

louis


----------



## Louis (May 17, 2003)

In my text I typed SODIUM but it is JODIUM


----------

